# Boating France



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello all, 
We will be taking an inflatable boat with us on our next trip, maybe a bit of fishing but mainly envisage drifting down a calm river with beautiful views on either side. I'm sure some of you have done this and would be thankful for any good location tips. No fixed travel plan but wouldn't want to go much further South than Bordeaux or more East than Lyon. Obviously would need to be a secure campsite close by rather than an aire. Here's hoping .


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We stayed on site in Marans, La Rochelle, also an aire right next to river and under trees there. You can put your boat in at a number of spots, we used ours for son and daughter who didn't go far but the opportunity is there as they hire boats out on the river and you can go for miles in their little powered boats. All clear to see on google earth, if you fine Alee Robert Deteil (or something like that) road next to river you will see the vans parked on other side well they actually park on both sides. Go up the screen and you will see the swimming pool on the campsite and next to this road you will see supermarket carpark where there is a borne for your waste and water.

http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/eu...itime/camping-municipal-du-bois-dinot-112278/

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&tab=wl&q=marans , france

Mandy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

St-Julien de Lampon in the Dordogne. There are two campsites with access to the river.

http://www.camping-bourniou.com/articles.php?lng=fr&pg=27


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Knew someone would know, many thanks.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Vitrac in the Dordogne also has a campsite with a river beach. Very beautiful area with plenty to do and see as well.
Cazzie


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Agree with CAZZIE. Dordonge every time, beautiful and rivers just to laze the day away.

Trevor


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Is this a powered boat or are you rowing? I rowed a 3 metre inflatable all over Europe last summer. We had a fantastic time but sadly most of the locations were outside of the range you mention. Some fantastic places in the Tarn Area but a bit far south perhaps. Maybe too far east but what about Annecy and Lac Du Bourget in the Rhone Alps?

All on our site www.hankthetank.co.uk under blog, summer 2011.

What I did find is that you need to be careful (Well we did with our dinghy) that the river isn't flowing too fast or the lake isn't too windy. We found the Mosell just about managable but if the wind blew and we were against the current it was mega hard work to progress and some of the barges were massive! The Rhine was just too fast as were parts of the Dordogne!

On Lake Pareloup just north of the Tarn I got caught out one afternoon where I rowed nearly the full length of the lake. The wind got up on the return and I couldn't get anywhere! Great fun though. I also nearly died of exhaustion in the heat trying to cross Lake Croix in Provence but that was my own stupid bloody fault for trying to go too far in 35 degree heat!

Don't discount Aires though as there are loads that are right by the water.

I have to say that little boat made our holiday last year. We had so much fun in it and of course it takes you to places where the crowds cant get to. The fondest memory I have is spending a day rowing around Lake Orta in Northern Italy and landing on the island there. Just stunning.


----------



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

Off topic a wee bit guys  but where is the best place to buy a wee boat? and best type to buy? only 2 of us one big un & 1 wee one 


cheers

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

blu66 said:


> Off topic a wee bit guys  but where is the best place to buy a wee boat? and best type to buy? only 2 of us one big un & 1 wee one
> 
> cheers
> 
> Alan


This is what we bought. http://www.amazon.co.uk/INTEX-CHALLENGER-person-560lb-capacity/dp/B000Y22BDI

It lasted all summer but then burst at the seam. They are just kids dinghys really but at that price including Oars and a pump they are great fun and ours got five months usage last summer before giving up. Having said that I emailed the company we got it off and they sent us a replacement FOC!

The problem is to get a "Proper one" costs considerably more and they get heavy. We had a 3 metre quicksliver air deck with an 8hp Yamaha but the dinghy was 38 KG and the engine the same. Just to much hassle and the dinghy was £800 (without the engine!)

The Challenger only weighs about 9 KG and rolls up and goes back in a bin liner in its box which is small up in the luton. I can even get the whole thing oars and all on the back of the scooter so can get to rivers and lakes away from the van. There is enough room in one of these for two of you to lounge about reading or just enjoying the scenery. They are fine in flat calm weather but hard work in a chop or wind.

They are so cheap I might even take a spare this year.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

barryd --We grew up/live in a seaside town and have been boating most of our lives so pretty clued in , in that respect. When we had the caravan we always took a canadian canoe or a jon boat on the car roof and lakes , rivers or sea were integral to the holiday. Got the motorhome last year as there is just the two of us now and find it much better than the caravan in every respect except the boating. There is no room on the roof for the canoe and couldn't get it up there even if there was. Hence the dingy, don't think I,ll bother taking the motor as I have plenty of other 'stuff' inc. a scooter on board. The dingy is just over 6ft and weighs about 33k, it rolls up into a large carry bag but when folded in half it fits nicely in the overhead bed, plus loads of other stuff. (mattress removed). Thank you again for the advice which I will be taking-- Dordogne here we come.

blu66 -- I understand barryd's point about cheapness/lightness but he's a braver man or a better swimmer than I to put out in what is really a beach toy, no offense intended. Proper small inflatables are around £600 to buy new but I scanned gumtree regularly for one to come up under £300 second hand , paid £210 for the one in the attached photo.(as new). You also need clip on wheels or as I have shown, a cheap little trolley, just set the boat on it and push wherever you need to go. (Push backwards not pull or the wheels fold in) You need to get the boat in as new condition as they are supposed to have about a 10 year life span. As with motorhomes there are expensive ones and more expensive ones but basically all the same except for the floor which can be 'blow up' , solid or slatted . Mines slatted.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Before venturing onto open water with all the associated hazzards please ensure that you and the boat are properly equipped and trained.

The RYA operates Sportsboat Handling courses which will acquaint you with the basic skills and theory required for safe operation in reasonable conditions - and how to work out if the conditions ARE reasonable for your craft.....

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelA...ellingbywater/Keepingsafeatthecoast/DG_185550

that site contains links to most of the major organisations that could be useful.........

safely operating a small boat requires proper training in order to avoid becoming a statistic in the Rescue organisations logs.

And don't think it won't happen to you - sadly it may well do and many people lose their lives through being ill equipped or poorly trained. 

Dave


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Spoilsport.


----------



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

thanks guys, think i might just get myself one, as for the training i am out most weekends diving off a rihb so should be ok on this ) 


thanks again


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

*Inflatable For Sale*

There is currently a YAMAHA 260 T1 for sale on Belfast Gumtree, excellent condition £299 ONO. if anyone is interested. Bit better than mine,why do they always appear after you've bought one.


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

Do I take it that you don't need a licence to launch a canoe on French, Italian and Spanish inland waterways or lakes ?, unlike the UK
Neil


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No I don't think you do unless it had an engine over I think 9hp


----------

